# Equilibrium massage pad



## eventing_2012 (11 September 2012)

Hello,

Wondered if anyone had an equilibrium massage pad they wanted to sell, have a horse who gets tight behind the saddle and think this will encourage him to relax his back allowing him to use his hind legs more. 

Thank you


----------



## MileAMinute (11 September 2012)

What's your budget? Not got one but don't mind having a google 

Place near me does sessions with the pad. Am tempted to book one and see how it works. If nothing else it'll make my lad happy for a few hours!


----------



## Jane_Lou (12 September 2012)

You can borrow mine for a few weeks while you sort one if you want, I am not using it while mare is on holiday.


----------



## eventing_2012 (12 September 2012)

Thank you, do you find it helps? We have an equissge at the yard but I'm not sure that makes much difference as its not really directly over the area I want it for....


----------



## Tempi (12 September 2012)

eventing_2012 said:



			Thank you, do you find it helps? We have an equissge at the yard but I'm not sure that makes much difference as its not really directly over the area I want it for....
		
Click to expand...

Ive tried a massage pad, no difference at all to be honest.

I have a friend with an equissage, I was sceptical as like you didnt think they covered much of an area.   My friend came over with the equissage to try on my mare, once she had relaxed you can feel it pulsing all over their back to their hindquarters and up the neck.  Amazing piece of equipment - I was VERY impressed.  If I had the money I would buy one! 

Massage pad, waste of money IMO as only treats one area and it doesnt go strong enough to really do much good.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (12 September 2012)

i personally think they are a brilliant bit of kit for not a great deal of money (compared to other massage systems)

My 6 yr old loves to have his on, relaxes him after a couple of minutes and it leaves his back nice and warm.

I got it for him as he is a serial bucker, nothing wrong with his back as had Mark Windsor out every 6 months to him, but he ends up twisting his back due to his bucks. Does seem to help though! 

Also really nice to put on after they have worked too


----------



## millitiger (12 September 2012)

I bought the equllibrium pad for Millie and she was noticeably looser and softer over the back to ride after having it on; I found it a great bit of kit.


----------



## Minstrel_Ted (12 September 2012)

Will be watching this with interest as I have been considering one for my boy for a while


----------



## KatB (12 September 2012)

I would disagree Tempi! When my mare has it on, you can feel the vibration near her tail, and up her neck, so it definitely works a large area! I can tell a difference when she hasn't had it on, and two people I know used to sell the Equissage, and both have the Equilibrium pads which they use more than the equissage and really rate


----------



## Brynmoss (12 September 2012)

I have one that I am just about to put on eBay!
No longer have the dressage pony we used it for but was very good at loosening him up and relaxing him
It has a spareness battery as well. Pm me for details


----------



## Brynmoss (12 September 2012)

Oops - spare not spareness!!


----------



## Tempi (12 September 2012)

I guess it's a matter of what works for some horses doesnt work on others


----------



## humblepie (12 September 2012)

Have recently bought one.  Not really used it long enough to be able to say re difference it makes but out of interest bought it online from G W Titmuss, about £60 cheaper than in local saddlery and delivered in two days free.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (12 September 2012)

humblepie said:



			Have recently bought one.  Not really used it long enough to be able to say re difference it makes but out of interest bought it online from G W Titmuss, about £60 cheaper than in local saddlery and delivered in two days free.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was from there too! really fast delivery and were cheapest online at the time


----------



## Britestar (12 September 2012)

Works very well for my cold backed lad.
My neighbour borrowed mine whilst I was away last weekend, and now has bought for her horse too.


----------



## eventing_2012 (12 September 2012)

Brynmoss I have pmed you very interested in buying your massage pad.


----------



## foxy1 (12 September 2012)

I also can feel a real difference when I haven't used mine, I use it daily.


----------



## squiz22 (12 September 2012)

I have just bought mine and I'm yet to say whether or not I see any real changes. I would say though that mine doesn't seem to relax when its on. I had great expectations of him really looking as if he enjoyed it and relaxing but he appears exactly the same.. I'm hoping he will get used to it in time.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (12 September 2012)

My horse took about 7 or 8 sessions before he noticeably relaxed! First time on and he nearly shot through the door when the vibrations started!


----------



## little_flea (12 September 2012)

Don't think they are going to solve any major problems, but all horses I use mine on love it and seem to come out softer over the back if we use it before riding. I think its mainly a nice treat for them though.


----------



## Lyle (12 September 2012)

I have one and love it  I use it in conjunction with a fabulous physio, my horse gets very tight behind the saddle and he has became much looser and happier when using the massage pad every day. I haven't had it long, but I hope that with use it will help stretch out the treatments from the physio and keep him happier in the interem.


----------



## nikkimariet (13 September 2012)

I use ours on Fig once a week as a treat.

It's not a miracle curer no, but I can say first hand that when I use it on my own creaky stiff sore self, I feel a metaphorical tonne better afterwards


----------

